# Coupures de son intempestives avec casques Bluetooth sur un iMac 5K 2014



## geoffbuck (9 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème avec les AirPods Max lorsque je les utilisent sur mon iMac 5K de 2014.

Ils fonctionnent parfaitement avec l'iPhone, l'iPad ou l'Apple TV mais lorsqu'ils sont connectés il y a de nombreuses micro coupures de son lorsque je regarde une vidéo ou lors d'appel sur Discord par exemple. 

Ce sont de nombreuses coupures de moins d'une seconde voir des coupures de 4 à 5 secondes.

Lors de la connexion à l'iMac ils fonctionnent mais au bout de quelques minutes ils vont commencer à couper.
J'ai remarqué que ces coupures interviennent immédiatement lorsque j'utilise ma souris ou mon clavier Bluetooth.

Précédemment j'utilisais des Beats Studio 3 et le problème était déjà présent mais de façon moins fréquente. Avec les AirPods Max c'est à chaque utilisation sur mon iMac.

Ce qui est étrange c'est que ce problème n'a pas lieu avec des AirPods Pro ou des AirPods classiques. C'est uniquement avec des casques.

J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un problème de Bluetooth avec le Mac mais je ne suis pas sûr.

Quelqu'un sait-il si ces modèles de Mac ont des problèmes de Bluetooth ?

Quelqu'un a t-il une idée d'où peut venir exactement ce problème et si il y a une solution pour le résoudre ?

Merci par avance


----------



## Araulkhar (22 Janvier 2021)

J’ai le meme soucis mais sur mon pc je n’est plus de coupure depuis que j’ai mis une clef Bluetooth  plus puissante par contre j’ai dès coupure sur Apple music assez gênante son qui grésille légèrement puis coupure complète et pourtant la barre de progression de la musique indique quel continu de se lire sur mon iPad Pro et mon iPhone 12 pro obliger d appuyer sur Siri ou de reset complètement le casque pour retrouver le son  c’est dommage car sinon c’est une sans faute pour moi j’utilise mon casque plusieurs heure par jours et pas de soucis de condensation et le son et très bon Apple me propose un remplacement mais je pense surtout à un bug logiciel car il marche très bien sur window .


----------



## Araulkhar (22 Janvier 2021)

Je trouve cela étrange que personne ne parle de se problème nous ne devons pas être les seuls de toucher .


----------



## iBaby (28 Février 2021)

Araulkhar a dit:


> Je trouve cela étrange que personne ne parle de se problème nous ne devons pas être les seuls de toucher .



Sur Mac ou PC je l’ignore, mais pour donner un aperçu de mon expérience avec les casques BT sur iOS 14 : j’en ai deux (dont l’AirPods Max) et les deux rencontrent deux coupures à quelques secondes d’intervalle lorsque je quitte l’app Amazon [emoji4]
Sinon, l’APM a quelques coupures et bugs de connexion à certains moments, rien de trop gênant ni trop fréquent, donc je pense qu’une màj de firmware réglera ces soucis de jeunesse.


----------

